# STC terminal



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys ever have to build walls around heavy machinery where the STC (sound transfer centre) rating was over 50? At the local university hospital expansion we had to board through the stud space of our terminating wall leaving 1/4" space to dissipate any sound from transferring through.


----------



## Loudy (Mar 11, 2012)

All the time. Sometimes we use mass loaded vinyl behind the board, sometimes the Kinetics Noise Control style clips, etc..


----------

